# Clear glass photos



## msleonas (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey all,

 What is the best way to photograph clear glass that is embossed so buyers can actually see the embossing? I am not having any luck.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 9, 2012)

I just take them outside in indirect sunlight...











 I find it requires a more difficult setup indoors..


----------



## msleonas (Jul 9, 2012)

ok thanks, and then you don't use a flash either?


----------



## epackage (Jul 9, 2012)

Window sill with the sky as the background gives me the best results...


----------



## msleonas (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks epackage.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 9, 2012)

using a flash with glass can be tough unless you have something to difuse the light like a small light tent.
 You end up with really bright spots, same thing if you use full sunlight.


----------



## Brains (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's my clear 162.4- Outdoors, sun's in the west and this is facing south sometime in the afternoon... with a lil' bit of shade.  A little glare... but i thought the insulator looked great in this picture...
 ...now all my clear *bottle* pictures are AWFUL for some reason........ but at any rate, here's a pretty insulator!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

just practice


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

and practice


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

and practice


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

and practice


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

and some more


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

keep trying


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

practice


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

practice


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

and practice, 'cause it don't cost anything[]


----------



## T D (Jul 10, 2012)

I was being a little smart a** ish and I know they are not all clear, but I have found you can achieve pretty good results several different ways.  Hope some of these examples may help.  I love to photograph, so I hope I stumble across a better way tomorrow!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2012)

Great pics T D ....[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 10, 2012)

And wonderful advice.


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the best luck with clear glass pics by placing them on a table or other platform a couple feet away from a window while its still full daylight outside but the sun is not shining through the window. Put a couple pieces of white paper under the bottles,make sure the camera is steady and always use the macro setting. Like this.


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2012)

Or this(white semi-transparent curtain was down in this one,works good for certain pics and bad for others.)


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2012)

Last one,wish I had a soda pic to post but I don't think I have any clear sodas.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 10, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful pictures. You all have good tips and TD, you are right I need to keep practicing. 

 Thanks


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 10, 2012)

we had a basketball player in Philly a few years back that just loved practice.....


----------



## msleonas (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 10, 2012)

I use a single long sheet of white poster paper behind it, and a bright fishtank light to the side...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice Wheelah,
 I usually do the windowsill method, but it varies in effectiveness depending on the time of day and clouds.  Outside works well, the ones I have on ebay now have shots of being held up to a partly cloudy sky.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2012)

I've grown fond of using a blank white page on my computer monitor for the backlighting.. I open PAINT and select 'full screen' et voila.. don't even have to leave my chair.. []


----------



## madman (Jul 25, 2012)

rare


----------



## madman (Jul 25, 2012)

one more


----------



## msleonas (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice photos madman. The LION store? Dangerous sounding!


----------



## madman (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks no flash with backlighting, the lion store was a dept store in toledo


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2012)

A milk bottle pic I took today.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 27, 2012)

great photo carobran! Is that a dug milk or bought?


----------

